# Tiefenwerte bei 2D Bildern abfragen



## maggifresse (6. Dez 2007)

Ich hab mal ne Frage. Hab jetz schon alles abgegooglt und find nichts brauchbares zum Thema Tiefenwerte von Bildern und zwar will ich formen erkennen in bildern. Dazu will ich erst einmal des Bild analysieren auf die tiefenwerte und dann anhand dieser koordinaten erkennen welche formen zusammenhängen.


----------



## Florianer (7. Dez 2007)

meine Unwissenheit weckt nun meine Neugierde... Wie willst du aus einem, sagen wir mal, Jpeg, eine Tiefeninformation erhalten? Das hat doch nur eingefärbte Pixel, die nicht wissen, 'wie tief sie eigentlich sind', nur wo sie in der Bildebene x/y liegen... mein erster spontaner Gedanke, die Farbwerte benachbarter Pixel zu testen, würde keine Tiefeninformation liefern... und Formen könnte man nur erkennen, wenn ein Objekt einfarbig ist, so dass man sagen kann, wenn ein Farbwechsel auftritt, ein andres Objekt kommen muss. Das hilft dir wohl nicht, aber ne angeregte Diskussion kann ja auch eine Lösung zu Tage fördern


----------



## EgonOlsen (7. Dez 2007)

Die Tiefeninformationen sind in einem 2D-Bild nicht enthalten. Deswegen ist es ja 2D. Auf der Basis wird das nicht der Formenerkennung wohl nichts.


----------



## Florianer (7. Dez 2007)

OK, also Tiefeninformationen sind keine drin... Aber: Formen erkennen muss anders gehn. Is mir grad so eingefallen. Zum Beispiel die Zauberstab-Funktion des neuen Photoshops hat glaub nen sehr interessanten Algorithmus drin, um Formen -> Umrisse zu erkennen. Soweit ich das jetzt in Erinnerung hab, war meine Frau von der Verbesserung der Kantenerkennung zum Vorgänger begeistert. Vielleicht kann man Formen dann wohl doch eher über Farbverlauf, Farbschwellenwerte und Farbkontraste ermitteln.


----------

